# Dove hunting tips



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I think i am going to try some Dove hunting down here around St. George, never hunted them before so what do you look for as far as a good location? Water? draws with water in it or dry. brushy areas? Tree's? 
I see lots of them around my neighborhood out by sand hollow, but i think my neighbors might frown on that


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Sunflowers and water


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Olive trees & water.. and like Buckfinder mentioned Sunflowers


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Also most of the ones that you are seeing in town are Eurasian doves and not morning doves. 

Learn to tell the difference since there is no limit on the Eurasian doves but they usually hang out inside the city limits and around farm yards.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Critter said:


> Also most of the ones that you are seeing in town are Eurasian doves and not morning doves.
> 
> Learn to tell the difference since there is no limit on the Eurasian doves but they usually hang out inside the city limits and around farm yards.


Yes a lot of them are Eurasion, but we have a lot of morning doves that hang out on the fence lines around the farm too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea, I worked down there in the mid 70's before the Eurasian's moved in and all we ever saw were the morning doves. 

But that was also back when St. George was experiencing growing pains but was still a nice place to live.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We definitely see a few mourning doves even in Cedar City town limits even though the Eurasian Collared easily outnumber them 10 to 1.

I need to get out and scout a few locations closer to me. I know some out west on 56 but can't afford to drive out there regularly. Would love to add dove to my menu and it would definitely help me improve my shooting.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

How about decoys like the Mojo Voodoo? i would think some sort of decoy would help out.

Do you try to hunt funnels near water?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Most of the good spot are all gone in st.george there are few dove Putin hurricane and apple valley


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Eurasian Invasion! they have taken over the rural farm lands. setting up decoys on fence lines brings them in.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Roboz said:


> How about decoys like the Mojo Voodoo? i would think some sort of decoy would help out.
> 
> Do you try to hunt funnels near water?


Would love to hear how you do. I'm going to try for the first time this year but planning on it being mostly a scouting and learning season.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Yeah i think it will be a learning experience down here. For one i dont think i have ever seen sunflowers down here. I guess hunting somewhere along the virgin river might pay off. I checked a couple water basins but they are dry.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the voodoo decoys (2) and made a tree type thingy maggid that I put the two voodoo's on along with 5-8 regular decoys. I sit in the shade of the trees at the edge of a grain field and shoot the heck out of them. Don't have to move at all. Send the dog out to retrieve them and we both sit back and drink cool water waiting for the next wave to come in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooooo I stopped off and bought a Mojo Vodoo Dove decoy tonight, Cabelas has them on sale for $29. Guess we'll see how it works in a week'ish.




-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Road hunt 'em up. Drive around and when you see some, plan a hunt. But...

As far as hunting patches of sunflowers go, I have to laugh. Come opening morning, every single patch of sunflower in the entire state of Utah will be encircled with Nimrods. Dogs barking, kids running around, guys arguing about who got here first, farmers screaming get the He** of my land, ATV's idling waiting their turn to dig up the dirt,, hunters decked out in all nature of fancy camo fumbling with their pretty little O/U's, and last but not least, grasshoppers, oh lord, there will be grasshoppers...
You see, here in Utah, men have been waiting, planning, scheming, all summer long for the first opening day of a brand new hunting season...hello Doves, good bye sanity.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Just reamber most of the virgin river is all in city limits now


----------



## Mango (Dec 30, 2017)

Just bought a set of dove decoys in preparation for the season. Was thinking about buying a mojo but i was wondering if its worth it to buy one? Has anyone seem a big difference when using one vs not using one?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I use 4 mojo dove they do work good for dove


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Evidently they love my vegetable garden. These two are going to be on my dinner table next week after destroying some of my best plants and eating much of my best crop last night. Revenge will be served up in some tasty dish.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Look for a water source. A pond or stock tank preferably. Set up between the water and their food source. A few decoys on some sagebrush around the water and have some fun.

Of course there is no secret water in Utah so plan on company.

And of course no matter the forecast a cold front will power on in just before opening day and send all the little beggars down south. :smile:


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> You see, here in Utah, men have been waiting, planning, scheming, all summer long for the first opening day of a brand new hunting season...hello Doves, good bye sanity.


Geez, do people really go that nuts for doves here?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> Geez, do people really go that nuts for doves here?


Oh yeah. The only thing crazier in the past was the Pheasant hunting in the 1980's... back when there were pheasant lands anyway.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should of seen the crazy pheasant hunts in the 60's and 70's if you wanted to see crazy 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> You should of seen the crazy pheasant hunts in the 60's and 70's if you wanted to see crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


 Could run out the back door, for 30 minutes before school and get at least one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep those were the days. We had friends that had all the ground around the American Fork boat harbor. 1,200 acres. We had hunts some years everyone was limited out by 8:15am. 8:00am you start walking from the truck, sometimes you'd immediately have a bird down before 8:01.

Those same guys had the wheat dry farm out in the west desert Riverbed, man the dove hunting was unbelievable. I got mighty spoiled having unlimited access to all their grounds. Great people, great friends.


-DallanC


----------



## tracygaug (Jun 9, 2021)

The tips you shared are pretty good. I am always checking the news portals about hunting for learning something new. Every tip you know can save your life. Sometimes you can read about some absurd facts and tips you think you will never use, but in fact, they can easily save your life. Hunting is fun, but it is hazardous. This is why you should never go alone when you are a newbie. It would be best if you always had near you an experienced hunter who can lead you and teach you many useful and interesting things that you will use in the future.


----------

